# Caller ID on TIVO via IFTTT



## shparson (Jan 4, 2012)

Ever since I heard that some cable companies had supported displaying incoming calls Caller ID on their DVR I have wanted that feature on my TIVO. 
Thanks to the power of IFTTT, I now have that capability.

What's needed:
-PC running Windows that is always up (like a Media Server)
-CURL installed on PC (curl)
-Modem that supports Call Line ID (like a USRobotics modem)
-IFTTT account setup (wwww.ifttt.com)
-IFTTT Maker /WebHooks setup IFTTT
-Tivo with IFTTT setup
-CallClerk software downloaded (www.callclerk.com)
Note: This software is free for a month, then costs $40 to continue using.

Step 1) Setup the IFTTT applet
Sign into IFTTT.com and under login name select "new applet"

Step 2)
Click on "+this"

Step 3) 
Search for "WebHooks"
and select it

Step 4)
Click on "Receive a web request"

Step 5)
Enter event name
incoming_call and click "create trigger"

Step 6)
Click on "That"

Step 7)
Search "TIVO" and select it

Step 8)
Click on "Display Message"

Step 9)
Select the TIVO box you want

Step 10)
For the message box enter:
{{Value1}} {{Value2}} Calling

Then click "Create Action"
See IFTTT_Final.png







[/URL][/IMG]







Step 11)
Install "CallClerk Software"

Step 12) 
Once "CallClerk" is installed, start it.

Step 13)
Right click "CallClerk" and select "Settings"

Step 14)
Configure "CallClerk" under the "Control Panel" set 'run program(s)' 
to execute for all types of calls (Familar, Unfamilar, Blocked)
-set all three columns to 'on' for the row 'run program(s)'
See the image CallClerk_ControlPanel.png








Step 15)
Configure "CallCerk" under "Run Program"
For each call type have "Curl" called
Program: C:\Program Files\curl\bin\curl.exe
Arguments:
-X POST -H "Content-Type: application/json" -d "{\"value1\":\"%Display Name%\",\"value2\":\"%Caller ID Number%\"}" https://maker.ifttt.com/trigger/incoming_call/with/key/abcd1234

Important:
Where 'incoming_call' is the trigger for IFTTT (See Step 5)
Where 'abcd1234' is the webhooks/maker key from IFTTT
Where value1 is the "Caller ID Name" see Step 10
Where value2 is the ""Caller ID" see Step 10
For "Familiar" numbers, ones entered in the directory, I selected %Display Name%
For the other numbers, I selected %Caller ID Name%

Reminder: For Windows I was reminded that I need to use \" for quotes inside of the argument

See the image CallClerk_RunProgram.png








Step 14) (Bonus step)
- Cell Phone calls usually have no Caller Name, this is a work around.

Right click "CallClerk" and select "Directory"
Under Directory click "edit" -> Add
So enter a known Cell Phone numbers under the CallerID from Phone Company
Enter their name under "Display"
Select "Caller Type" "Familiar"
Click "OK" to add.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Outstanding job!

This could also work using a Raspberry Pi and NCID: NCID - Network Caller ID


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

If you use Ooma you can use the built in IFTTT functionality to do the same thing.

IFTTT


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Missing some context here. Is this something that works only with VOIP phones? If it works with landline phones (POTS) how is the electronic interface implemented? What device does the telephone wire (RJ10) connector plug into?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

morac said:


> If you use Ooma you can use the built in IFTTT functionality to do the same thing.
> 
> IFTTT


If I can ever get the IFTTT App to work on my Premiere, I'd like to try it on Google Voice. The CallClerk software lists GV, but provides NO detail that I can locate.

I've also got a new Bolt install with GV and an ObiHai device.

I haven't looked through IFTTT 'if's' yet.

Anybody?

-KP


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

This works on POTS phones. You connect your landline into this simple USB modem and then use software to capture the Caller ID data. Once captured, turn it Into to a JASON string and feed it to TiVo using the IFTTT webhooks


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dlfl said:


> Missing some context here. ,,, If it works with landline phones (POTS) how is the electronic interface implemented? What device does the telephone wire (RJ10) connector plug into?


Modem:


shparson said:


> -Modem that supports Call Line ID (like a USRobotics modem)


... connected to a Windows PC (or whatever device/OS is required by chosen approach):


shparson said:


> -PC running Windows that is always up (like a Media Server)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kpeters59 said:


> If I can ever get the IFTTT App to work on my Premiere,


Hope you're not burning too much time trying to make that happen, as Premieres aren't yet supported for the IFTTT app.

2. Does my TiVo Support IFTTT? (link)

It should if we sent you the email and enabled the IFTTT app on your TiVo box! Officially, *IFTTT is supported on the following TiVo platforms:*

*TiVo Series 6:* TiVo BOLT, TiVo BOLT+, TiVo Bolt VOX, TiVo Mini VOX
*TiVo Series 5: *T6, Mini, Mini 2, Roamio, Roamio OTA, Roamio Plus, Roamio Pro
*Coming Soon:* TiVo Series 4: Premiere, Premiere XL, Premiere 4, Premiere XL4, Premiere Q, Preview
_(Putting aside the mixed categorization of the earlier Mini models as "Series 5.")
_​


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

> Modem that supports Call Line ID (like a USRobotics modem)


You mean like the old 56K telephone modem I used maybe 15 years ago? Or is this some other kind of "modem"? Example model numbers, please?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

The guys capturing caller ID with a raspberry Pi just used a cheap usb 2 modus like this.

USB Modem US Robotics 56K USB Soft modem - Fax/Modem (USR5639) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B009019KR4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_5dmPAbCHFKX77


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Is "Display Message" something that can be done via RPC (or any way not requiring IFTTT)?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> Hope you're not burning too much time trying to make that happen, as Premieres aren't yet supported for the IFTTT app.
> 
> 2. Does my TiVo Support IFTTT? (link)
> 
> ...


Log into Facebook | Facebook

I've (mostly) only tried to launch it. I did un-check and re-check it one time, but that's it.

-KP


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Lurker1 said:


> Is "Display Message" something that can be done via RPC (or any way not requiring IFTTT)?


No idea... it is a service broadcast by tivo, so you may be able to call it locally.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

bradleys said:


> This works on POTS phones. You connect your landline into this simple USB modem and then use software to capture the Caller ID data. Once captured, turn it Into to a JASON string and feed it to TiVo using the IFTTT webhooks


I (mostly) refuse to accept that my Digital Phone call has to travel all the way across the internet, through my computer, out a USB cable to be converted to Analog, only to be 'captured' to Digital again and then sent out the internet to IFTTT to be returned back to My TIVo and displayed in Analog again. Especially since it already shows CallerId on the Hangouts page...

-KP


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

bradleys said:


> The guys capturing caller ID with a raspberry Pi just used a cheap usb 2 modus like this.
> 
> USB Modem https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001696E3Q/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_YSbPAbSMP6C8T


Thanks. I would guess the US Robotics USR5639 also would work (?), and it appears to be cheaper and has Prime shipping:
https://amazon.com/Robotics-56K-USB-Soft-modem/dp/B009019KR4/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_bdcrb_top?ie=UTF8

The modems I used 15 years ago were much larger and used an RS232 interface.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

dlfl said:


> Thanks. I would guess the US Robotics USR5639 also would work (?), and it appears to be cheaper and has Prime shipping:
> https://amazon.com/Robotics-56K-USB-Soft-modem/dp/B009019KR4/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_bdcrb_top?ie=UTF8
> 
> The modems I used 15 years ago were much larger and used an RS232 interface.


I am sure any usb2 modem would work


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

kpeters59 said:


> I (mostly) refuse to accept that my Digital Phone call has to travel all the way across the internet, through my computer, out a USB cable to be converted to Analog, only to be 'captured' to Digital again and then sent out the internet to IFTTT to be returned back to My TIVo and displayed in Analog again. Especially since it already shows CallerId on the Hangouts page...
> 
> -KP


Well, if you can figure out how to capture the elements displayed in google hangouts - you should be able to bypass to software capture step.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

I’m intrigued by this and I like to tinker, even though I really get nothing but spam calls on my home phone. So I set up all the backend stuff according to the directions (I think) and I’m waiting for a USB modem I ordered from Amazon to arrive today. 

One question. Where the directions reference the Webhooks/Maker ID, this would be the Applet ID number in IFTTT, correct?


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

Ok I'm not quite familiar with Curl and I must have not set something up right. USB modem is working and CallClerk is recording and logging incoming calls, but the sendoff to IFTTT doesn't seem to be happening. According to the log in CallClerk, it says:

Failed at ( StartWithShellExecuteEx ) 
%1 is not a valid Win32 application

That %1, if I'm not mistaken, refers to a space somewhere in a command where there shouldn't be a space?

I am calling Curl from: C:\Curl\IA64\CURL.EXE (There are 4 files in that location (64 bit) - Curl.exe, Libcurl.exe, Libcurl.dll, and Libcurl.lib.)

And the parameters are:

-X POST -H "Content-Type: application/json" -d "{\"value1\":\"%Display Name%\",\"value2\":\"%Caller ID Number%\"}" https://maker.ifttt.com/trigger/incoming_call/with/key/12345678x

...where "12345678x" is the Applet ID from the Applet in IFTTT.

Note that I've tried it both with and without a space after the " right before "https://..." and it seems to make no difference. Other than that, I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong. It must be something in the string?

Any ideas??


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Something you are calling as an executable, isn’t.

Seems like it is having trouble with Curl

Try installing a fresh copy of Curl to C:/programs


----------



## DBrunetti (Dec 6, 2016)

TiVotion said:


> ...where "12345678x" is the Applet ID from the Applet in IFTTT.


The Applet ID is not the key. You must create a Webhooks account to get a unique key.

Creating an IFTTT Key and Applet : Help Desk


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

DBrunetti said:


> The Applet ID is not the key. You must create a Webhooks account to get a unique key.
> 
> Creating an IFTTT Key and Applet : Help Desk


Ah ha! Did not realize that, thank you! I have found the proper key and made the changes to the arguments in CallClerk. Now that I'm using the correct key, the IFTTT Applet IS firing off in my tests, as indicated by the IFTTT notifications I just got.

I also downloaded a fresh Curl package from a different repository - near as I can tell, this doesn't need to be installed (Windows)...the commands just need to reference the correct path to it, no?

At the moment I'm still not sure if it's working because I'm remoting in to my home PC...so I can't actually see if the message is displaying on my TV or not. I will check that when I get home. I have noticed however a new message in the CallClerk logs, not sure if it means anything:

(84) 3/12/2018 4:43:06 PM
Failed at ( EnsureState )
Process has exited, so the requested information is not available.

Thanks again!

EDIT: SUCCESS! Just got home and tested, and the notification appears on my TV screen. Awesome! Between CallClerk and my Echo Connect announcing incoming calls to all the Amazon Echos in my house, incoming calls create quite the commotion!


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

If it's working you can see the applet activity in ifttt: IFTTT Activity.
You should be able to see the caller id number as part of the details under the 'Applet Ran' messages there.

FWIW, I got this working with a cheap usb modem and a raspberry pi 2 I had doing other light server duties on my network already. I set up ncid using the raspbian instructions (& verified it was working), then installed pyfttt (only to make my life easier, it's just a lightweight wrapper around the python requests module). Then I modified a simple python ncid client to produce a script pretty similar to this:

```
#!/usr/bin/python
#-*-coding: utf-8-*-

import socket
import re
import pyfttt
import os
import time

def incomingCall(call):
    nmbr = re.search(r"(NMBR\*)([\w]*)(\*)", call).group(2)
    return nmbr

def main():
#CHANGE PREFS TO YOUR PERSONAL NEEDS
    host = "192.168.1.141"
    port = 3333
    maker_key = "SECRET_KEY_HERE"
    maker_event = "phone_call"
#END PREFS

    s = socket.socket()
    try:
        s.connect((host, port))
        while True:
            data = s.recv(1024)
            if data[:4] == "CID:":
                nmbr = incomingCall(data[:-1])
                pyfttt.send_event(maker_key, maker_event, nmbr)
                time.sleep(10)
    except:
        pass
    finally:
        s.close()


if __name__ == "__main__":
    main()
```
On the ifttt site, create an applet with a webhook trigger, with event name: "phone_call", and TiVo Display Message: "Incoming call {{Value1}} {{OccurredAt}}". Get the maker_key variable from IFTTT Webhooks Settings. It's the last section of the URL shown there (e.g.):

```
https://maker.ifttt.com/use/SECRET_KEY_HERE
```
 in the webhook settings.

Make the python script executable, run it and call the landline you're monitoring. If all works, you should see the message on the tivo.

The above is *really* untested, and not necessarily what I'll be using long-term, but it seems to work well enough out of the gate. Still to do:Get the script to startup on boot, and various other minor changes (like showing name if available).


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Love it! @gonzotek! I

have a Rasberry Pi on order so do not be stingy with the instructions!


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

I'll be pretty busy for at least another week or two, but I'll be playing with this when I find the time, and if no one else has beat me to it, I'll eventually document everything and get something up on github with what I've got at that point.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

gonzotek said:


> I'll be pretty busy for at least another week or two, but I'll be playing with this when I find the time, and if no one else has beat me to it, I'll eventually document everything and get something up on github with what I've got at that point.


I should have everything this weekend, so i am going to give it a go... I suspect I will "update" my code once you have it complete. 

I have been wanting to do a Raspberry Pi project and this has my interest.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

ncid for dummies (e.g. me):

wiki Network_Caller_ID



> NCID consists of a server called ncidd (short for NCID daemon, a universal client called ncid, and multiple client output modules and gateways. The server, ncidd, monitors either a modem, device or gateway for the CID data. The data is collected and sent, via TCP, to one or more connected clients.


----------



## man cave (Nov 15, 2014)

Bolt not running Hydra no ifttt support.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

man cave said:


> Bolt not running Hydra no ifttt support.


If this is supposed to be a statement that IFTTT is only supported on Hydra, it is incorrect. The Hydra/gen4 requirement only applies to the AutoSkip applet; IFTTT is available to Roamios, BOLTs and Minis running either software version; Premieres are TBD.


----------



## man cave (Nov 15, 2014)

I tried, but did not get any code.


----------



## man cave (Nov 15, 2014)

I have bought a voice remote control but still a little Leary about switching to Hydra.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

man cave said:


> I have bought a voice remote control but still a little Leary about switching to Hydra.


Understandable. It's a big change, with a painful cost should you want to rollback the update.

The VOX Remote will require Hydra/gen4 for voice controls, but the IFTTT AutoSkip applet is supposed to be coming to gen3 boxes, as is native Alexa/Google voice support, later.

As for your IFTTT code, maybe reboot the DVR and give it another try. I recall seeing posts about people having issues getting the code, but didn't have any trouble, myself.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

man cave said:


> Bolt not running Hydra no ifttt support.


IFTTT is an open beta - have you gone onto the Facebook page and requested the code?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

bradleys said:


> IFTTT is an open beta - have you gone onto the Facebook page and requested the code?


The app request form is a Google Form.

See: IFTTT Apps for Tivo


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

@gonzotek

Well, I have my Raspberry Pi, but I am still waiting on my modem.

This evening I installed Raspbian, NCID and Pyfttt - i think that is enough for one evening!

Even though I mostly just followed a lot of instructions, I learned a lot. I should get the modem tomorrow and then I can see if I am actually capturing the call data. It will likely be the weekend before I can work on much more...

I am still not absolutley sure haow to fire the code to and send the webhooks html - but the internet is full of answers! 

How do you load the NCID client you wrote so that it can be executed?


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

I've been working on this in fits and starts this week. I've got the github page set up and some improved code committed to it. I just need to decide how I'll implement start-on-boot so it's always running, and then I'll write up and post as clear of directions as I can...I'm sure there will be questions that need answering or issues that need addressing, but we'll take them as they come up. Should have something posted tonight or tomorrow, if nothing else comes up.

@bradleys I started with a text editor on my Macbook, and copied and pasted into nano, a simple text editor included in raspbian, over an ssh session. Then I saved it and made the script executable (chmod +x scriptname.py). But I'd recommend waiting until I have the time to post proper directions, I'll point to github to download everything (script and example config) directly from there. If you're not super comfortable in the unix/linux command line world already it'll be a lot easier.


----------



## dcrowell77 (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't want to hijack the thread but I've looked all over with no luck to find any kind of list of what sort of operations we can actually perform on the TiVo via IFTT. I'm shocked that there is a way to display text on the screen like you did. Any pointers?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

dcrowell77 said:


> I don't want to hijack the thread but I've looked all over with no luck to find any kind of list of what sort of operations we can actually perform on the TiVo via IFTT. I'm shocked that there is a way to display text on the screen like you did. Any pointers?


Do you have Facebook? Check out TiVo.ifttt.inovate


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Visit https://ifttt.com/tivo

Scroll way down, below the More button, and click on "TiVo triggers and actions"
A list of currently available triggers and actions should appear.
It's a short list, but it's growing. Discussion (including the TiVo developers) is occurring on the Facebook group bradleys mentioned.

Edit: Grrr, stop editing my links you silly forum software. I posted it just the way I wanted it!


----------



## dcrowell77 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ahh, below the More button. Thanks both of you!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dcrowell77 said:


> I don't want to hijack the thread but I've looked all over with no luck to find any kind of list of what sort of operations we can actually perform on the TiVo via IFTT. I'm shocked that there is a way to display text on the screen like you did. Any pointers?





bradleys said:


> Do you have Facebook? Check out TiVo.ifttt.inovate


See this TCF post for some helpful links.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

That 'triggers and actions' link is the most important information on the whole page. I am baffled why IFTTT has it almost hidden. It took me a while to find it too.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice to see Microsoft/Cortana included in the IFTTT/TiVo party. Meaning that, one can enter and explore the world simply with one's Windows 10 PC--no Amazon Alexa or Google device required!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

dcrowell77 said:


> I'm shocked that there is a way to display text on the screen like you did.


Yeah, that's something we could never do with HME, or any of the other app platforms the TiVo has had. Only hacked TiVos could do it before.

The other actions are things we could already do via the remote interface.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

I *think* I'm happy enough with my script to let other people give it a try:
gonzotek/ncid2ifttt

I tried to be clear about how to use it, but there's probably plenty that can be improved in the code and/or directions. If you already have ncid working on a raspberry pi, it shouldn't be too difficult to use, I hope! @bradleys, let me know how it goes. I'll be busy with a family event tomorrow and next week will be a busy work week, but I'll try to check in in the evenings. I might not have time to make any make changes or work through troubleshooting until the weekend, just a heads up.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I took a quick glance - I have family stuff today as well so I may not get to it until late. Question: Does this code bring down the caller ID name in addition to the phone number?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

morac said:


> If you use Ooma you can use the built in IFTTT functionality to do the same thing.
> 
> IFTTT


How do you get this to work? I connected both my Ooma and TiVo (Bolt Gen3 UI) and click your link and it offers no connection.

I see one under Ooma about caller ID on Comcast. But nothing about TiVo

Edit: Never Mind I see one now. By another author, not TiVo.

I tried to figure out a way to create a custom connection, as it seems there a should be a way to do that, and all the docs seem to indicate there was, but it seems you now have to be a partner to make custom "applets".


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> I tried to figure out a way to create a custom connection, as it seems there a should be a way to do that, and all the docs seem to indicate there was, but it seems you now have to be a partner to make custom "applets".


I have no idea what the original link was supposed to do to help. Ok, it offered to connect my Tivo and my Ooma to IFTTT. Except they were already connected, and it didn't seem to do any more than that.

But to your second question, you should be able to create a custom applet to do whatever you want.

The simplest in this case would be:
My Applets
New Applet
+This -> Ooma -> Any Incoming Call
+That -> Tivo -> Display Message
(twiddle text/name/number options to taste)
Create Action
Finish


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

@gonzotek - i haven't had a chance to get back to this since experiencing the error. I will try to get to it this weekend.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

I had the IFTTT Ooma-->Incoming-call-triggers-display-message-on-TiVo working fine, until today it just stopped. I've re-connected the TiVo IFTTT app and the Ooma service says it is active. IFTTT activity log shows the action being triggered with correct caller info for each incoming call (which proves the Ooma/IFTTT link is working) but no message is displayed on the TiVo's TV. (???)

Update:
I've deleted and reconnected the IFTTT TiVo service and regenerated the IFTTT Applet. Behavior is unchanged.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Oy vey. The tech behind this is cool, but what an annoying "feature"! I've seen it on X1 boxes, what an obnoxious interference with the TV experience! That, and who has a landline anymore? Those are so... 5 years ago. With all the spam calls these days, I don't even pick up my cell phone. I have voicemail if someone needs to reach me.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

dlfl said:


> I had the IFTTT Ooma-->Incoming-call-triggers-display-message-on-TiVo working fine, until today it just stopped. I've re-connected the TiVo IFTTT app and the Ooma service says it is active. IFTTT activity log shows the action being triggered with correct caller info for each incoming call (which proves the Ooma/IFTTT link is working) but no message is displayed on the TiVo's TV. (???)
> 
> Update:
> I've deleted and reconnected the IFTTT TiVo service and regenerated the IFTTT Applet. Behavior is unchanged.


Maybe test the tivo side by creating another ifttt applet with a different trigger (a Do button), for instance. Just to see if any message is getting through.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Bigg said:


> Oy vey. The tech behind this is cool, but what an annoying "feature"! I've seen it on X1 boxes, what an obnoxious interference with the TV experience! That, and who has a landline anymore? Those are so... 5 years ago. With all the spam calls these days, I don't even pick up my cell phone. I have voicemail if someone needs to reach me.


Have you used it? It's a small, quickly self-dismissing pop-up. Android users should be able to set up something using something like Tasker. AFAIK, iOS users are out of luck - iphone doesn't give third party apps access to phone calls.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

gonzotek said:


> Have you used it? It's a small, quickly self-dismissing pop-up. Android users should be able to set up something using something like Tasker. AFAIK, iOS users are out of luck - iphone doesn't give third party apps access to phone calls.


No. The entire premise of having a phone invade my TV is annoying and unwanted. The tech and programming behind it is pretty cool, but the end result is... UGH.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

gonzotek said:


> Maybe test the tivo side by creating another ifttt applet with a different trigger (a Do button), for instance. Just to see if any message is getting through.


I also had an Echo (Alexa) pause TiVo applet and it behaves the same way. IFTTT activity log says it ran but no action on the TiVo.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Bigg said:


> Oy vey. The tech behind this is cool, but what an annoying "feature"! I've seen it on X1 boxes, what an obnoxious interference with the TV experience! That, and who has a landline anymore? Those are so... 5 years ago. With all the spam calls these days, I don't even pick up my cell phone. I have voicemail if someone needs to reach me.


The displayed message is configurable and is not obnoxious at all. A little box just large enough to read. Ooma is NOT a land line BTW.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Bigg said:


> No. The entire premise of having a phone invade my TV is annoying and unwanted. The tech and programming behind it is pretty cool, but the end result is... UGH.


Fair enough if you don't want it...but personally I get VERY few unwanted calls (on landline or mobile), and find the pop-up beneficial...it's a TiVo, after all, and easy enough to pause; if it's a number I want to answer.

Also, let's think about it..it's an incoming phone call; unless I have the ringer turned off, I'm getting interrupted during my viewing anyway. The on-screen message allows me to see a glanceable bit of info and either ignore it or choose to act on it, as I like. For me, that's better than looking for/at the phone or caller-id box or listening to the TTS caller-id announcement that the landline phone I currently use produces.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

dlfl said:


> I also had an Echo (Alexa) pause TiVo applet and it behaves the same way. IFTTT activity log says it ran but no action on the TiVo.


Sounds like a tivo-ifttt integration problem then..are you in the fb group? If not I can wave a flag over there and point them to this thread...you'll probably need to give them your TSN and such to do a bug report if you're interested in that.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

dlfl said:


> The displayed message is configurable and is not obnoxious at all. A little box just large enough to read. Ooma is NOT a land line BTW.


Does the OP have Ooma? Ooma is also cool tech, and also annoying. Who wants another phone to be ringing?




gonzotek said:


> Also, let's think about it..it's an incoming phone call; unless I have the ringer turned off, I'm getting interrupted during my viewing anyway.


My phone is usually on Do Not Disturb, but in the off chance it's not, then it just vibrates. If it's really annoying, I can always put it on a soft surface without interrupting my viewing.
​


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

gonzotek said:


> Sounds like a tivo-ifttt integration problem then..are you in the fb group? If not I can wave a flag over there and point them to this thread...you'll probably need to give them your TSN and such to do a bug report if you're interested in that.


I'm in the FB group. I posted the problem there and also submitted a report on the Google form.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Bigg said:


> Does the OP have Ooma? Ooma is also cool tech, and also annoying. Who wants another phone to be ringing?
> 
> ...........
> ​



The OP? You appeared to be responding to my post and I do have Ooma, as mentioned in my post. I want all four phones hooked to my Ooma to be ringing.​


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

dlfl said:


> The OP? You appeared to be responding to my post and I do have Ooma, as mentioned in my post. I want all four phones hooked to my Ooma to be ringing.​


​
Oh ok, something got mixed up there. Still super annoying even though it isn't POTS.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Most undesired calls are identified as some random city name rather than a name on my Ooma contact list, or a recognizable business name we might have dealings with. It's actually convenient to see the name pop up on the TV screen so we can decide whether to even answer the phone. The pop up doesn't significantly detract from our viewing experience since it's small and located lower right.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Still super annoying. Landlines or VOIP replacements for landlines are super annoying.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Bigg said:


> Still super annoying. Landlines or VOIP replacements for landlines are super annoying.


Your excessive use of "super annoying" is beginning to be "super annoying".


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dlfl said:


> Your excessive use of "super annoying" is beginning to be "super annoying".


I assumed they were trying to subtly plant their perspective through performance art.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> I assumed they were trying to subtly plant their perspective through performance art.


LOL. Like the TV ads that repeat "new and improved" and/or the 800 phone number umpteen times.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Update: Caller ID via Ooma/TiVo was working again today. Apparently the problem was caused by the TiVo server expansion issue mentioned in the Facebook TiVo.IFTTT.Innovate group


----------



## Alan Brown (Oct 29, 2016)

bradleys said:


> Outstanding job!
> 
> This could also work using a Raspberry Pi and NCID: NCID - Network Caller ID


Yes indeed - very easy to set up.

I bought a cheap hardware modem which works on Linux without special drivers (i.e. not a winmodem). https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01JP7X7QC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1.


Plugged it int to my raspberry pi "desktop". It showed up as /dev/ttyACM0.
Installed ncid
apt-get install ncid

Edited /etc/ncid/ncidd.conf to "set ttyport = /dev/ttyACM0"
At this point ncidd (the program which communicates with the modem and provides access to ncid to learn about caller id events) will start. 
"service ncidd start"

Then I created a new "program" module to run: by copying /usr/share/ncid/modules/ncid-skel to /usr/share/ncid/modules/ncid-ifttt 
I then edited /usr/share/ncid/modules/ncid-ifttt adding 8 lines to send caller id to 4 boxes (sadly there is no way to create a single event to send a message to all (or selected group of) tivo boxes - seems needed).
/usr/bin/curl -X POST -H "Content-Type: application/json" -d "{\"value1\":\"$NAME\",\"value2\":\"$NMBR\"}" IFTTT<my secret key>
echo > /dev/tty
/usr/bin/curl -X POST -H "Content-Type: application/json" -d "{\"value1\":\"$NAME\",\"value2\":\"$NMBR\"}" IFTTT<my secret key>
echo > /dev/tty
/usr/bin/curl -X POST -H "Content-Type: application/json" -d "{\"value1\":\"$NAME\",\"value2\":\"$NMBR\"}" IFTTT<my secret key>
echo > /dev/tty
/usr/bin/curl -X POST -H "Content-Type: application/json" -d "{\"value1\":\"$NAME\",\"value2\":\"$NMBR\"}" IFTTT<my secret key>
echo > /dev/tty

Where do you get the secret key? Go here: IFTTT and click "settings" in the upper right corner and your key will be presented to you. Not sure why this is so hard to find - but once you know where it is it is easy to find again.

Then, as already described, I created 4 webhooks CID-Master, CID-Antenna, CID-Mom and CID-Family which were all set up as a webhooks trigger and a tivo event to send a message with this format "{{Value1}} - {{Value2}} Calling".
Then I ran "ncid --no-gui --alt-date --program ncid-ifttt" - which can be automated to be a service that starts when the rpi boots.
As the phone rings I see output on the terminal window and nice little slide in windows on each of 4 tivo boxes.
21.06.2018.|12:22|202-225-4261|US CAPITOL|POTS|CID|
Congratulations! You've fired the CID-Family event
Congratulations! You've fired the CID-Master event
Congratulations! You've fired the CID-Antenna event
Congratulations! You've fired the CID-Mom event

What is not to like?
ncid has options to send to YAC, which I no longer use but I used to have a winmodem on a Windows box that sent callerid around my home network using YAC protocol until I retired Windows permanently and the winmodem seems useless just about everywhere today.
I also downloaded and built gntp-send (mattn/gntp-send). And created a ncid-growl "program" module. Running this client as well as the ifttt client "ncid --no-gui --alt-date --program ncid-growl" allowed me to send growl messages to various macs on my network. I chose the "C" code - being an "old programmer" - but there are Perl modules as well.
As much as a loath telephones - I now know who I am ignoring when they call and I don't answer (everywhere in the house): Like my congressman (who I am sure wants my vote in November and now has a strike against him for calling me).
It was hard to get an IFTTT app on my tivo boxes. Lots of google searches finally led me to something with a lonk to a google form. The app appears still to be in beta and you have to request tivo release it to each of your devices. Once you discover this magic it is a couple of days and there it is on each tivo.


----------



## F1Shoey (Sep 2, 2018)

Ok so I setup a PC with curl and call center and IFTTT like in the first post. I have one problem. When I hit test in call center it only shows on my Tivo only after I hit 'check applet' o the web hook in IFTTT. Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## F1Shoey (Sep 2, 2018)

F1Shoey said:


> Ok so I setup a PC with curl and call center and IFTTT like in the first post. I have one problem. When I hit test in call center it only shows on my Tivo only after I hit 'check applet' o the web hook in IFTTT. Please advise. Thanks.


Nevermind. I checked and for some reason the Webhook URL was changed. Updated it and now it's working instantly.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

I hadn't thought about this but it was super simple to setup with my "super annoying" Ooma VOIP service.

This is the first time I've looked at Tivo IFTTT. How is it possible that they don't have a "Program is Recording" trigger?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I find this real hit and miss on my Ooma. I'd say maybe 40% show on the TV.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> I find this real hit and miss on my Ooma. I'd say maybe 40% show on the TV.


I'm pretty sure that's on the Ooma side, not the tivo side.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

morac said:


> I'm pretty sure that's on the Ooma side, not the tivo side.


It's not, it's on the TiVo side. I also have the IFTT app on my iPad set to display a notification when the Ooma rings. It shows it every time.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> I find this real hit and miss on my Ooma. I'd say maybe 40% show on the TV.


I do much better, maybe 80% or higher, although there have been occasional rare periods when it stopped working altogether.

I also use IFTTT-to-TiVo-message to display motion detections from my Blink TV security cameras. There is typically a 30 min or more delay in this process. I, and other users experiencing this delay, are convinced the problem is with Blink TV's servers but Blink insists the problem is with IFTTT's servers. Notifications on my iPad via the Blink app are nearly instantaneous. IFTTT is potentially a great concept but my experience with it doesn't inspire enough confidence to rely on it for time-sensitive applications.


----------



## JoeM09 (Nov 18, 2016)

I setup a PC with curl and call center and IFTTT like in the first post. The app setup screens have changed but I was able to determine what to enter on the revised setup steps. The only output I see on the TV screen is the text that was entered in step 10 whenever the app is fired. Any suggestions what needs to be changed in the step 10 entry?


----------



## JoeM09 (Nov 18, 2016)

Finally found my problem. I needed to use the drop down menu to select the items to display in the message window.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

This is super inconsistent. I have it setup on my TiVo and almost never actually see it. I also have it set to send me a notification on my iOS account and it works most of the time, although a lot of times it's so delayed that the call has already rang 3-4 times before I get the notification. So it's not all that useful.


----------



## JoeM09 (Nov 18, 2016)

Dan203 said:


> This is super inconsistent. I have it setup on my TiVo and almost never actually see it. I also have it set to send me a notification on my iOS account and it works most of the time, although a lot of times it's so delayed that the call has already rang 3-4 times before I get the notification. So it's not all that useful.


Thanks for the confirming the behavior I observed while trying to set this up.


----------



## GolfDude (Jan 5, 2016)

im curious, for ooma people with multiple lines, is there any way to select what line shows up on the caller id window, so both lines dont trigger the id, only the one wanted?>


----------



## F1Shoey (Sep 2, 2018)

Hello. I have had the Caller ID with IFTTT on my Tivo Bolt Vox TE3 for a few years with Call Clerk due to this great thread. However I noticed Caller ID was not working on my Tivo today and I cannot find the IFTTT app in the app list on the Bolt at all now? Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## JoeM09 (Nov 18, 2016)

F1Shoey said:


> Hello. I have had the Caller ID with IFTTT on my Tivo Bolt Vox TE3 for a few years with Call Clerk due to this great thread. However I noticed Caller ID was not working on my Tivo today and I cannot find the IFTTT app in the app list on the Bolt at all now? Please advise. Thanks.


I think the callerID works with your TIVO account and is independent of the TIVO box at your home. Call Clerk gets the callerID information from the incoming call and then runs a script that transfers the information to the IFTTT server thich then transfers the information to your account on the TIVO server which then transfers it to your Tivo. it worked this morning on my Roamio. I also just checked and do not have IFTTT listed as an app. The callerID does not always work. When it works it takes several rings before it displays on your TV screen.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Reported in Happy Hour that TiVo pulled IFTT.

https://www.tivocommunity.com/commu...nyone-using-ifttt.506372/page-4#post-12198805


----------



## F1Shoey (Sep 2, 2018)

cherry ghost said:


> Reported in Happy Hour that TiVo pulled IFTT.
> 
> https://www.tivocommunity.com/commu...nyone-using-ifttt.506372/page-4#post-12198805


Well crap that sucks. Thanks for posting that. One more crappy thing to happen in 2020.


----------

